# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  BR-alpha am 05.12.2007 um 00Uhr30

## schiene

Königliche Hoheiten - Thailand und seine Monarchen  Mittwoch, 05.12.2007 
Beginn: 00.30 Uhr Ende: 01.15 Uhr Länge: 45 Min. 

VPS: 00.30

----------


## big_cloud

Kann ich leider nicht gucken, da ich um die Zeit grad in BKK lande  ::

----------


## schiene

> Kann ich leider nicht gucken, da ich um die Zeit grad in BKK lande


Also dann würde ich meinen Urlaub verschieben :aetsch:

----------

